# órgano paritario y colegiado



## workslave

Estoy intentado traducir este párrafo al inglés de un Manual de Prevención y estoy súper atascada:
"
"El Comité de Seguridad y salud laboral es el órgano paritario y colegiado de participación destinado a la consulta regular y periódica de las actuaciones de la empresa en materia de prevención".

"The Health & Safety Committee is the *joint collegiated body* whose aim is to advise regularly the company on hazard/risk prevention actions".

Es lo mejor que me ha salido hasta ahora, pero no estoy del todo satisfecha. ¿Alguien tiene alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Diddy

Mi intento:

The *Occupational Health* & Safety Committe is the holding peer and collegial body intended for the regular and periodical counseling of the company's performances regarding risk prevention/risk management.


----------



## workslave

Creo que tu propuesta es mucho mejor que la mía. Lo de "holding peer" no sé muy bien qué es, pero creo que viendo el resto "it will make sense "

Un millón de gracias


----------



## Diddy

¡Hola. workslave!

Te quiero decir que mis traducciones siempre son "intentos", y la mayoría de las veces las combinaciones de ciertas palabras las voy sacando de diccionarios, por lo que holding peer, lo formé de buscar y buscar términos y unirlos, no es un término que exista como tal:

*paritario: *adj. peer; peer group 

*participación (f) : *n. *participation*; entry; *holding,* share; interest 

 Yo te sugiero esperar más opiniones, especialmente de alguien que maneje bien los conceptos. Saludos.


----------



## workslave

Bueno, aun así, no está mal y es lo que yo he hecho con lo de "órgano paritario" y más o menos, he llegado a la conclusión que "órgano" podría ser "body" por las diferentes entradas que he encontrado, pero con lo de "paritario" I have no clue!!

Esperemos que alguien se anime y aporte alguna idea más.


----------



## fresmol

Hola, aquí en Chile se habla mucho del gobierno paritario, que se refiere a tener a tantas mujeres como hombres en los puestos de liderazgo, ministerios, subsecretarías, etc. Tiene que ver con la paridad de género, o en la repartición igualitaria entre mujeres y hombres.

Un poco tarde, pero quizá le sirva a alguien más.

Estoy buscando el término órgano colegiado, vi en otro hilo que collegiate en inglés no significa lo mismo que colegiado en español y no encuentro una buena opción para traducir este término... ¡Cualquier ayuda es bienvenida! Saludos.


----------



## Perrito

Te recomiendo: en banc.  Si no me equivoco, un órgano que celebra una sesión plenaria o sea: un órgano colegiado, a este concepto se lo llama: en banc.  (Proviene del francés).  En fin, aveces cuando se interpone un recurso en un tribunal de segunda instancia en EE.UU, primero lo conoce un tribunal de recursos y luego los abogados pueden pedir un tribunal colegiado, lo cual se conoce como un court en banc.  Aquí quizá valga: En banc body.  Aunque puede que suene raro, en EE.UU en banc es muy común, por lo menos en el mundo legal.  

Perrito


----------



## fresmol

Perrito said:


> Te recomiendo: en banc.  Si no me equivoco, un órgano que celebra una sesión plenaria o sea: un órgano colegiado, a este concepto se lo llama: en banc.  (Proviene del francés).  En fin, aveces cuando se interpone un recurso en un tribunal de segunda instancia en EE.UU, primero lo conoce un tribunal de recursos y luego los abogados pueden pedir un tribunal colegiado, lo cual se conoce como un court en banc.  Aquí quizá valga: En banc body.  Aunque puede que suene raro, en EE.UU en banc es muy común, por lo menos en el mundo legal.
> 
> Perrito



Muchas gracias Perrito.
Releí los hilos que encontré y busqué en Merriam Webster y encontré el COLLEGIAL sí me servía. 
COLLEGIAL
*2a* *:*  marked by power or authority vested equally in each of a number of colleagues

Hasta la próxima!


----------



## Perrito

La clave en esa frase es la parte de: power vested equally in a number of "colleagues" o sea: colegas, compañeros de trabajo.  Collegial es "un falso amigo."  Por desgracia, no funciona como funciona en castellano.  En Estados Unidos se utiliza en se entiende muy bien el término: en banc.  Ver el enlace aquí.  

Espero que sirva a alguien en el futuro.   

Saludos,
Perrito


----------



## fresmol

Si pero en banc parece un término altamente especializado de la jerga legal y que se aplica sólo a casos altamente complejos, etc. 
En mi caso, estoy traduciendo un contrato entre una empresa y unas juntas de vecinos, y se habla de un comité de evaluación que será un órgano colegiado.
Me parece más cercano usar collegial entity que el término que tú propones... salvo que surja aquí alguna otra opción!
Agradecida de tu atención


----------



## Perrito

Humm, déjame pensar...

Es que no quiero que uses: collegial, porque de verdad, que sepa yo, no es correcto en inglés, a menos de que tenga que ver con una universidad o una unión de colegas (compañeros de trabajo).  Y como _en banc_ parece demasiado de la jerga legal (y estoy de acuerdo contigo), intentaré buscar otro término.  Buscaré algo que encaje mejor con un contrato entre empresa y vecinos.  

Dame un par de minutos y volveré a contestar aquí (editando este post).  

Saludos,
Perrito

Editado: Vale, creo que he dado con un término que te pueda valer.  En varias traducciones he visto: full-body (o sea, compuesto por todos los miembros) o plenary body (será como plenario en español, lo que tiene la misma idea que colegiado, ¿verdad?)  Espero que te sirva.  Sí, admito que veo que se utiliza: collegial, pero solo lo veo en traducciones del castellano al inglés, en fin, no creo que ningún documento originario del inglés (no traducido del castellano al inglés) vaya a usar el término porque no resulta natural).  No dude en responder, y podemos ver si encaja bien con el demás contexto.  

He utilizado varias fuentes: http://iate.europa.eu/SearchByQuery.do
Significado de plenary en inglés: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/plenary?&o=100074&s=t 
http://www.linguee.es/espanol-ingles  (Mucho ojo aquí, hay muchas malas traducciones en este caso)


----------

